# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Can steroids help you lose weight?

## glm

Sorry everyone, I am new to this site and just have a basic question.

A personal trainer keeps recommending that I try steroids for weight loss...but everything I hear states that they will make you gain weight. Can anyone tell me if the information below is true, false, or just him trying to get in my pants ...Quote :

I knew you come around to the weight loss stuff. There are special cutting roids that will make you lose weight fast! But there is a big if. You have to get injections. I will inject them if you need them. There are also weaker roids that are pill but are hard on the liver. No, roids don't make you gain. You have to eat alot while on roids. But there are special ones for cutting and dieting.


Thanks for your time

----------


## WARMachine

Aye aye aye....

Welcome to AR Bud.

Why dont you take some time and read the stickies.

They are in every thread on the forum. As well as have a look at the AAS profiles.

Youll find your answers.

-WAR

----------


## glm

Thanks WarMachine but I have read some of the posts, not all..Just looking for a quick answer. I thought that was the point of this site.

----------


## getfit28

> Sorry everyone, I am new to this site and just have a basic question.
> 
> A personal trainer keeps recommending that I try steroids for weight loss...but everything I hear states that they will make you gain weight. Can anyone tell me if the information below is true, false, or just him trying to get in my pants ...Quote :
> 
> I knew you come around to the weight loss stuff. There are special cutting roids that will make you lose weight fast! But there is a big if. You have to get injections. I will inject them if you need them. There are also weaker roids that are pill but are hard on the liver. No, roids don't make you gain. You have to eat alot while on roids. But there are special ones for cutting and dieting.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time


This all depends on YOU bro.... I take it that you're over weight?
If so, you first have to loose some fat & knowlege your self before trying any steroids.. I can tell you that just because you take steroids it does not mean you will get big & buff or lean it all depends on they knowlege & diet.. read up.

----------


## CJ.

If your looking to lose wieght, get your diet in check!! That will do the most for you, along with a good workout regiment. Ohh and loose the duche bag trainer trying to push juice on you. He has no damn clue of what he's talking about according to his quote!

----------


## WARMachine

> Thanks WarMachine but I have read some of the posts, not all..Just looking for a quick answer. I thought that was the point of this site.


Quick answers? Nope. That is not the point of this site.

The point of this site is to educate those who want to learn about these compounds.

Educate before you medicate.

----------


## Big

> Quick answers? Nope. That is not the point of this site.
> 
> The point of this site is to educate those who want to learn about these compounds.
> 
> Educate before you medicate.


exactly^

----------


## Big

age?
height?
weight?
body fat%?

----------


## glm

38
5'7
153
not sure on body fat..will get on machine and check it tomorrow

The trainer does not work for me, he walks around the center and continues to come up and talk to me while I am working out.

Diet- I will fully admit that my diet sucks and I am slowly getting that in check.

I appreciate all the responses, I just basically wanted to know if he was full of $hit. I have never taken steroids and have no knoweldge of steroids therefore I posted a very basic question. I am not looking to get big or buff or even use medication to lose weight. I simply wanted to know if his statement was true.

----------


## WARMachine

No it sounds like that guy is a dealer. Looking to sell you some AAS at an incredibly inflated price im sure.

Dont take advice from that moron.

----------


## glm

Thanks for your advice WAR. I wanted to get atleast some information because I am clue less when it comes to steroids . I guess it is pretty stupid to give people the benefit of the doubt and thinking that they possibly want to help you reach your goals without benefits. 

This was his latest email to me 5 minutes ago.

With my clients, they just end up wanting to *uck me more than work out. I know when they want to *uck because they start looking at my muscles and then my co**k. Just name a place and time tomorrow and I'll bring you some samples. Injection is better than pills. Faster and better results with less sides.

----------


## Gappa

War is right f'in bloodsuckers, this dude obviously has his own best interests in mind..
If this joker was a real trainer and he actually wanted to HELP you he would put together a diet and training program. AAS are really reserved for advanced athletes who have a good number of years under their belt.

----------


## Big

> 38
> 5'7
> 153
> not sure on body fat..will get on machine and check it tomorrow
> 
> The trainer does not work for me, he walks around the center and continues to come up and talk to me while I am working out.
> 
> Diet- I will fully admit that my diet sucks and I am slowly getting that in check.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses, I just basically wanted to know if he was full of $hit. I have never taken steroids and have no knoweldge of steroids therefore I posted a very basic question. I am not looking to get big or buff or even use medication to lose weight. I simply wanted to know if his statement was true.


wait, you're 153lbs at 5'7" and trying to lose weight?

----------


## WARMachine

> With my clients, they just end up wanting to *uck me more than work out. I know when they want to *uck because they start looking at my muscles and then my co**k. Just name a place and time tomorrow and I'll bring you some samples. Injection is better than pills. Faster and better results with less sides.



What a fvckin tool. Probably some 20-somthin year old douchebag.

F him bro. Id tell him youre not interested. Seriously, you cant trust a guy like that...

----------


## glm

GLM = Chica  :Smilie: Yes I am 153 and trying to lose around 15 pounds but keep my booty.

Thanks again guys..I agree he is a tool and clearly looking to get in my pants but without knoweldge about steroids I was kinda like hmmmm...wtf, you never know...

For the record, he is around 30-35, hot guy...doesnt have desperate written on his forehead...so ofcourse I listen whenever he does tell me about training or fitness because it is his profession. 

Yall have confirmed what I should have already known...back to the stair stepper.

----------


## JAZZBBCC

You might want to talk to the gym owner about this! At the very least let him/her read the email! And I agree with big 5'7 153 lbs. and your trying to cut wt.! WHY!

----------


## JAZZBBCC

SORRY! thought you were a guy! My mistake.

----------


## T-MOS

> Quick answers? Nope. That is not the point of this site.
> 
> The point of this site is to educate those who want to learn about these compounds.
> 
> *Educate before you medicate.*


Hmm now where have I heard that line before??? hmmmmm its on the tip of my tongue...... :7up:

----------


## glm

ummmm..........NO..Chica here. Lose 15 pounds, tone anything and everything that jiggles  :Frown:  Clearly, I need to adjust my diet however I am in denial at this point.

I may print the emails and just give them to the gym manager but it is 24hour , I dont want to get involved in drama or bring attention to a problem that will not be addressed anyways. He trains alot of woman and I am sure brings in alot of money for the center. In the end some of us (the woman) dont just bat our eyelashes and follow with no clue. We ask questions and get knoweldge  :Smilie:  from yall..

----------


## WARMachine

> Hmm now where have I heard that line before??? hmmmmm its on the tip of my tongue......


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## busaboy27

i was fooled for a couple post.. i thought u were a guy and the trainer was gay. well least thats STRAIGHT.... hahaha.. diet diet diet.. get to it

----------


## glm

I am sorry, I didnt mean to fool anyone or give the impression I was male..100% fiesty female  :Smilie: 

I am get get getting to the diet part BUT I am addicted to Diet Coke  :Frown:  sad but true...I have tried to eliminate it but then I get migraines...

----------


## busaboy27

im sure you can get a diet and compensate for the diet coke. so chug away

----------


## TRA

If you get hooked up with someone coughexperiencedbuildercough who has extensive diet experience, you can do some incredible things with diet, nutrition, and supplements (chromium, etc.). It takes hard work, but the results can be staggering. And you don't have to frikkin' starve. 

One of the guys here from Barbados did a body recomp consult for me (cost money, but so worth it) and the results were staggering, followed up by a different guy with a slightly different approach. The first round, I had to get so many carbs per meal, but only via green beans, broccoli, or spinach. I can pack away the chow, believe me, but I couldn't eat all that was required the first couple of weeks, haha. Sick of green beans? Erm, yeah, but as I said, the results were killer. I had come here originally looking for a compound to help with body fat loss. Got a ton of advice on diet, diet, diet, etc. Had no choice but to try it. Glad I came here and got educated. 

Once the body fat comes off, there are for sure some things that can help you selectively build muscle groups with the proper dosing protocol, good diet, and the appropriate routine. Give it a shot.

And I agree, the "trainer" sounds like a chump. A not very bright one at that.

----------


## lovbyts

Agreed with everyone, the trainer is a chump and if he is sending you emails like that without being invited in some way but knowing guys all it takes is a breathing female (in most cases) and seeing some flesh and think it's for them personally.
Anyway, I would not trust this guy for anything, probably IF he did sell you anything it would be bogus and he would try to black main you into something.

Oh yeah, I also agree, read and learn the diet section.

----------


## Booz

welcome to the forums GLM,do yourself a favour and go introduce yourself in the new female members section,and ask for axcess to the female forums and you will be turned a nice shade of pink.................
then you will not be mistaken for a dude lol................

----------


## Booz

oh yeah and do yourself a favcour and fvck the dude trying to sell you steroids right off..............

----------


## marcus300

> oh yeah and do yourself a favcour and fvck the dude trying to sell you steroids right off..............


Like your style big guy :7up:  :BbAily:

----------


## Booz

> Like your style big guy


right back at ya my freind......... :7up:  :Asskiss:

----------


## lovbyts

> oh yeah and do yourself a favcour and fvck the dude trying to sell you steroids right off..............


I dont think you meant that LITERALLY did you?

----------


## Gappa

I thought the same thing too. Gay trainer, straight man...
Thatz even WORSE a trainer trying to push male hormones on a female.. That could end up being one of the worst mistakes of your life... Beard,deep voice,organ changes, etc

----------


## glm

Thanks for everyones advice. I didnt realize that there were different sections for men and woman or I would have pointed out that I was female. I guess that shows you how new I am to this site  :Smilie:  

Holy hell, beard,deep voice, ORGAN changes...UMMM NO that would not have been good.

Thanks again !!!

----------


## roid1234

Don't use steroids to lose weight . You don't need them . A good weight loss supplement , pure caffeine is well good enough . Caffeine burns calories . If you want to try something stronger which I wouldn't advise , eperdine . Check Rosstraining . His style of training is brilliant for weight loss , intense . Join that forum , probably better for your needs than this one .
How much weight do you need to loss anyway and i'll see if I can help you quicker. 
http://www.rosstraining.com/articles.html

----------


## glm

I want to lose about 15 pounds. I am 5'7 and I weigh 153. I carry most my weight in my hips and thighs. I dont want to lose my curve completely. I dont carrry any weight around my stomach so it is really hard to just target areas. I would appreciate any advice you can offer.

----------


## glm

what weight loss supplement do you recommend?

----------


## Gappa

you cannot "spot reduce" meaning if you have difficult areas you can't just work those areas and expect the fat accumulated there to go, the only way is to drop bodyfat % as a whole..

----------


## eatrainrest

> what weight loss supplement do you recommend?


best weight loss supplement ever! but dont spread the secret!

.....its diet and here is how you can get started

ALL LINKS, ID WATCH THEM IN ORDER MAKE SURE TO WATCH ALL THE VIDS IN THE 1ST!
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516 ** WATCH ALL DVD VIDEOS FIRST!
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=384395 BMR CALCULATIONS
those 2 links are the basis of what you need right now, come back with goals, proposed diet with macros (pro, carbs,fat) of all foods, meals, day along with calories. then post up your BMR and your CURRENT diet and that is what we need for a proper critiqe. GL

----------


## eatrainrest

> Don't use steroids to lose weight . You don't need them . A good weight loss supplement , pure caffeine is well good enough . Caffeine burns calories . If you want to try something stronger which I wouldn't advise , eperdine . Check Rosstraining . His style of training is brilliant for weight loss , intense . Join that forum , probably better for your needs than this one .
> How much weight do you need to loss anyway and i'll see if I can help you quicker. 
> http://www.rosstraining.com/articles.html


she doesnt need something to screw with her heart.. she needs a solid diet/training regime and that will get her in shape.. the only other component you need is self discipline

----------


## eatrainrest

> you cannot "spot reduce" meaning if you have difficult areas you can't just work those areas and expect the fat accumulated there to go, the only way is to drop bodyfat % as a whole..


yes, you can NOT isolate fat loss... blame genetics

----------


## glm

Thanks Gappa and Eatrainrest  :Smilie:  My hips, thighs and butt are the hardest to train. NO jiggles is what I am going for and it isnt working. Genetics ?? my mom and sisters have a completely different body type, but I get what you are saying... I am taking everyones advice very serious and believe I do need a diet and work out regime...and a whole lot of self discipline which mine totally sucks but this is all a start. I will get all the information you requested and post it tomorrow as long as you dont throw your hands in the air when you see what I do eat on a daily basis ? I want to get to that point that I am addicted to the adrenaline from being in shape, it just feels like a long road at this point.

If nothing else, the advice of others stopped me from trying what was offered to me by the trainer and I do appreciate the knoweldge yall have given me so far.

----------


## eatrainrest

> Thanks Gappa and Eatrainrest  My hips, thighs and butt are the hardest to train. NO jiggles is what I am going for and it isnt working. Genetics ?? my mom and sisters have a completely different body type, but I get what you are saying... I am taking everyones advice very serious and believe I do need a diet and work out regime...and a whole lot of self discipline which mine totally sucks but this is all a start. I will get all the information you requested and post it tomorrow *as long as you dont throw your hands in the air when you see what I do eat on a daily basis ? I want to get to that point that I am addicted to the adrenaline from being in shape, it just feels like a long road at this point.*
> 
> If nothing else, the advice of others stopped me from trying what was offered to me by the trainer and I do appreciate the knoweldge yall have given me so far.


well about your trainer, i have my national cert for a few years now in training so you can ask me for advice i have a thread dedicated to free advice.

here it is- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=385368 

also, we do not bash anybody on this forum for any reason! were plainly here to help and learn from each other. i drastically changed my lifestyle in regards to dieting and its liek a drug that you cant get off of once you start seeing results. thers nothing better than somebody else noticing all the hardwork you put into it. goodluck well cya in the diet/workout forums shortly

----------

